# My photos



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

I hope this works , if is does not you will have to tell me. aww picture by lam_024 - Photobucket http://s732.photobucket.com/albums/ww330/lam_024/?action=view&current=159.jpg http://s732.photobucket.com/albums/ww330/lam_024/?action=view&current=146.jpg http://s732.photobucket.com/albums/ww330/lam_024/?action=view&current=146.jpg


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

one more that i missed. http://s732.photobucket.com/albums/ww330/lam_024/?action=view&current=085.jpg


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Cute pics ^_^ One is on there twice though. Probably better to edit it and put IMG codes on instead, then we don't have to click links 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

sorry about that, and i dont no how to do that.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Here you go. On the left hand side there is a box that says; Email and IM, HTML etc. Just copy the one that says IMG, and post it in your reply. Thats all you need to do.

Lovely pics btw.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Aww lovely piccys ....:thumbsup: cute too


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

oh right i see thanks


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

here is another one [


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

lol bingo thanks for that.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww they are all very cute:001_wub::001_wub: - love the look on little Snoopy's face.:laugh:


----------

